

Matz's Ruby Developers Don't Use RubySpec and It's Hurting Ruby - badpenny
http://rubini.us/2014/12/31/matz-s-ruby-developers-don-t-use-rubyspec/

======
ratfacemcgee
>As of today, I'm ending the RubySpec project.

i guess it didn't hurt Ruby that much then, hey?

